

Porting a XNA CPC emulator to Linux in under 90s - elisee
https://plus.google.com/+flibitijibibo/posts/Yo9R1m9BQdm

======
CmonDev
This is the first time I am hearing about FNA and I follow the MonoGame
developments - thanks for posting!

How is the accuracy of porting is achieved? Is this the clean room kind of
development?

~~~
elisee
FNA was forked from MonoGame by flibitijibibo. While MonoGame uses OpenTK for
desktop platforms and supports additional platforms with platform-specific
APIs, FNA has been streamlined (support for all mobile / console platforms has
been removed) and it simply uses SDL2.

OpenTK was until recently an unmaintained C# project. SDL2 on the other hand
is a very robust C library, it's been used to ship many commercial games on
Steam on all desktop platforms. On top of that, flibitijibibo is being paid to
port many XNA games so he's had time to inspect, clean up and improve almost
all aspects of the framework in a more methodical fashion that MonoGame's
organic development style.

